# Barkers ZMK log, 5lbs in 4 weeks? S'av it!



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello ladies, gents, and Uriel.

No one seemed to know anything about this ZMK, and i responded well to ZMA, so thought id get some and log it because im nice like that.

Just tried writing the ingredients out but theres loads so for info on it check this.. http://www.suppsearch.com/ingredients.php?id=zmk-4699

*So, current stats.*

Age: 18

Height: 6' 1

Weight: 13st 8 (target 14st)

BF%: 18% (according to some machine thing, but i have visible abs when tensed so not entirely sure)

*Current lifts*

Bench: 95kg x 5 (will beat this next week for sure)

Squat: 100kg x 8 (only got 100kg to play about with so my 5 sets go 5/6/8/6/5, will just play around with reps)

Deadlift: 100kg x 15 (again only got 100kg unfortunately)

Bent over row: 95kg x 5x5, will smash 100kg x 5 tomorrow.

Millitary press: 65kg x 5

Not going to go through my diet, but its pretty good, i just occasionally miss a meal, will try keep on top of things though.

*Supps*

*
*Protein

multi-vit + Cod liver oil

*Dropping creatine for just this week then back on, will expect to loose a few water lbs*

*
*zmk

*
*

*
Training*

*
*Ive just come out of Stronglifts 5x5, loved it, will deffo go back to something similar in the future.

But for now im trying Push/Pull/Legs. Heres how it goes, started it yesterday making a couple of adjustments.

*
Mon - Push*

*
*Squats x 5 (Reps = 5/6/8/6/5 or similar)

Bench x 4 (2 warm up, 1 heavy 5 reps, 1 lighter 8-10)

Incline Flyes x 3 (1 warm up, 2 heavy 5-10)

Mill press x 4 (2 warm up, 1 heavy 5 reps, 1 lighter 8-10)

Dips x 2 (bodyweight x as many as poss, usually 8-12)

*Wed - Pull*

*
*Chins x 4 (2x wide grip, 2x palm-in, each include 1 warm up 1 to failure, bodyweight)

Bent Over Rows x 4 (2 Warm up, 2 heavy 5-7 reps)

Rear Flyes x 2 (Medium 8-10 reps)

Concentration DB Curls x 2 (1 warm up, 1 heavy with 5-7 + forced reps)

Incline Curls x 2 (5-10 reps)

Deads x 3 (Reps will go something like 7/15/7 due to only having 100kg, and if my trapped nerve has freed up)

*Fri - Legs*

Squats x 5 (Same as mon)

Step up lunges x 3 (5-8 reps)

Extensions x 3 (cant put a lot of weight on these either so reps are v.high i.e 25-35)

Calf Raises x 4 (8-15)

Ham Curls x 4 (1 warm up, not sure howmuch i can do not trained hams directly before so will see, also only doing them if energy and time permits)

So yeah that's the routine, as you can see im squatting Monday as my leg day isnt massive. May change things round as this week is the first week doing it so will see how i get on.

That's about it really, goal is to get to 14st by Christmas day, would like to bench 100kg 5 times and get 70kg mill press. The latter will be very difficult though.

Only a short 4 week journal, let me know if ive missed anything.

Thanks for reading, will go take some pics now :wub: x


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's some pretty bad pics haha.

ZMK came with cotton wool stuffed in the top!

Measurements are as follows

Chest - 42"

Arms - 14.5"

Thighs - Havent measure recently but id guess 23"

Waist - Dont dare measure, was 33" last time will be more now.



Just realised they go massive, dont click them!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

First night taking them, nothing to report. No amazing dreams. Managed to fall back asleep a few times this morning but maybe thats due to my seriously comfy bed


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you get the crazy dreams from ZMA?

I've been having like multiple indepth dreams in one night is fcking obscene :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Whats form like on the rows?


Pretty good, they're not pendlays but they're not by any means bad. Will get a video up

@wardy, now and then but wasnt waking up like omg


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Barker said:


> Here's some pretty bad pics haha.
> 
> ZMK came with cotton wool stuffed in the top!
> 
> ...


Christ - just clicked on one of these before I saw your caveat below - look like a massive gay in the office now!!

Looking good though mate, wish I was your level of bodyfat!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Christ - just clicked on one of these before I saw your caveat below - look like a massive gay in the office now!!
> 
> Looking good though mate, wish I was your level of bodyfat!


 :lol:

Im at like 18% but the lighting in my bathroom does me a few favours :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cycle support.... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Barker said:


> :lol:
> 
> Im at like 18% but the lighting in my bathroom does me a few favours :lol:


18% really? Is that tested? Fuk I must be about 30 then..... :death:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> 18% really? Is that tested? Fuk I must be about 30 then..... :death:


Aye thats what our little machine thing says probably not accurate though i don't think it cost much!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Meal número dos

4 eggs

Bacon bits

Red, yellow, green peppers

Tomato

2 slices wholemeal toast

Lurpak butter

Nom.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone ever done 15 reps of deads? 'kin ell. Kept the straps off forearms had a tasty burn!

*Wed - pull*

Chins - wide grip

- 6

- 11

Chins - palm in

- 5

- 6

Bent Over Rows

- 65kg x 9

- 90kg x 6.5

- 90kg x 5

- 90kg x 6

Rear Flyes

- 17kg x 12

- 22kg x 7 (probably go lighter next week was odd doing them so heavy)

Concentration DB Curls

- 12kg x 8

- 22kg x 3 + 2 forced negs (forgot how hard it would be after the back sesh)

Alt DB Curls

- 17kg x 7.2

- 17kg x 6 + 1 bad form

Deadlifts

- 100kg x 7

- 100kg x 15

- 100kg x 7 - sumo

Drinking my sample of whey isolate during the work out and finished off with a shake and 2 bananas. Now time for 400g chicken + rice and peas


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

[email protected] is good burning bet your hands looked like claws after that.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not sure about claws but i got a nice ache in the thumb muscles!

Good sesh tbh, just hoping itll be as good as SL 5x5, not sure if ill be able to increase the weight as much though.

Just a quick pic of me pulling a lat spread after todays workout...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Seem to be more spotty already, maybe its just coincidence


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks good mate, wish i was in you're condition. Im beginning strength training now after a long cut  . What ingrediants are in the ZMK? I just just got some ZMA aswell and come to think of it i think i have had some indepth dreams haha! Best of luck!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Looks good mate, wish i was in you're condition. Im beginning strength training now after a long cut  . What ingrediants are in the ZMK? I just just got some ZMA aswell and come to think of it i think i have had some indepth dreams haha! Best of luck!


Cheers mate, posted a link to the ingredients in the first post though :tongue:

http://www.suppsearch.com/ingredients.php?id=zmk-4699


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Aching like a b4stard today. Acne has worsened not sure if its just councidence


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I always seem to get the odd dreams when i wake up in the morning, then go back to sleep, never in the main sleep during the night, odd!

Happened on ZMA too

Edit: just weighed myself and it came in at 14stone, but ive got clothes on and just had a shake, keep forgetting to weigh myself first thing.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Crap workout last night. Oh how i've missed you legs day -_-

*Fri - legs*

*Squats*

- 100kg x 5

- 107.5kg x 5

- 107.5kg x 5

- 107.5kg x 5

- 100kg x 5

*Step-up Lunges*

- 34kg x 10

- 44kg x 8

- 44kg x 7

*Extensions*

- 75kg x 20 (nearly cried the lactic acid build up was horrible)

- 75kg x 18

- 75kg x 15 + 3 quarter reps

*Ham Curls*

- 25kg x 12

- 25kg x 10

- 25kg x 5 (Backs of knees were hurting bad for some reason so had to stop)

*Calf Raises*

- 100kg x 15

- 100kg x 18 (stopped here as they were p1ssing me off and the workout had already taken almost 2 hours)

So yeah pretty crappy really. Not much to report really, acne is clearing up which im happy about.

Oh yeah also got a bad pain in my septum


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

13st 11.6 this morning. One or two off dreams here and there.

Acne has cleared up lots now


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry forgot to post push workout here it is... (not that anyone is following this haha)

Didn't bother with squats as could still feel legs from leg day and had been places on my bike which for some reason always seems to make my legs ache the rest of the day.

*Push*

*Bench*

- 45kg x 10

- 65kg x 8

- 75kg x 7

- 100kg x 4 (PB!!!!)

- 85kg x 7

*Incline Flyes*

- 12kg x 10

- 25kg x 8 (pb)

- 22kg x 8

- 17kg x 12

* Military Press*

- 32kg x 8

- 45kg x 5

- 65kg x 3 (2 reps less than last week. Possible due to incline flyes and higher warm up weights)

- 45kg x 9 + 2 forced negs

*Dips*

- 10

- 8 + 3 forced negs

Pretty good workout apart from the military press. Don't know why its so weak.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work on the bench mate 

How many kcals are you on roughly a day? as you seem to be gaining quickly!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right this is due an update.

@Wardy im not entirely sure mate, but i keep missing meals and its doing my head in, had such a crap appetite recently and its been reflected this week because ive not gained.

13st 11.4lbs this morning.

I wont write the pull and legs from last week but they went pretty well apart from chins reps were down.

Got push again later will report back.

I'm hoping to actually get to about 14st 2/3lbs so i can still be 14st after some water loss


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Your not 18% no chance, more like 12-14.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Your not 18% no chance, more like 12-14.


I'll take a picture in different lighting with abs relaxed, then you'll believe me haha.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Here a couple of pics to show my bf% in different lighting, also i have bad bloat here cause ive just had a shake with oats in. Always get bad bloat.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

*Push*

*Bench*

- 65kg x 8

- 75kg x 8

- 85kg x 4

- 100kg x 5 (PB again! okay ar5e came off the bench on the last one but still. Wont try go any more next week will just improve form)

*Incline Flyes*

- 12kg x 10

- 25kg x 9 (pb)

- 22kg x 9

- 17kg x 12

*Mill Press*- 2.5kg rotations warm up

- 32kg x 8

- 45kg x 5

- 60kg x 6

- 45kg x 10

*Dips*

- 10

- 9+3 negs

Overall good workout again, very cold though! Need to pull rest times in a bit too.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

you're stronger than you look man!

Im gunning for 5 on 100 too but seems a long way off atm


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> you're stronger than you look man!
> 
> Im gunning for 5 on 100 too but seems a long way off atm


You tried stronglifts 5x5 at all? Helped me out a lot, so glad i gave it a go

Edit: just realised i put 65 x 6 on millitary press, it was only 60. Got a weak press for some reason


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Barker said:


> You tried stronglifts 5x5 at all? Helped me out a lot, so glad i gave it a go


I ran MADCOW for about 8 weeks (a variant of 5x5) and had some good gains on squat and bench. Squats went from 130 x 3 to 135 x 5 (more in tank) and bench went up from about 90kg x 5 to 95kg x 5 rows went up well too only thing that was suffering was deadlifts I think due to all the squatting and me being more of a leg lifter on the deadlift.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I ran MADCOW for about 8 weeks (a variant of 5x5) and had some good gains on squat and bench. Squats went from 130 x 3 to 135 x 5 (more in tank) and bench went up from about 90kg x 5 to 95kg x 5 rows went up well too only thing that was suffering was deadlifts I think due to all the squatting and me being more of a leg lifter on the deadlift.


Ahh right cool, yeah ill definitely try out a different variation, worked well for me


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Good sesh earlier, even if i did start it at like 9:00pm. If im not adding weight i add a rep, so s'all good!

*Pull*

*Chins*

- 5 Wide

- 9 Wide

- 8 Close

- 5 Close

*BOR*

- 65kg x 8

- 100kg x 5 (forgot to mention last week i loaded 100kg by accident and banged out 5 poor reps, better form today, video to prove but dont fancy uplaoding)

- 95kg x 6

- 90kg x 8

*Rear Flyes* (left shoulder feels horrible doing these, gotta keep close watch on it)

- 17kg x 12

- 17kg x 12

*Concentration DB Curls*

- 22kg x 4 +2 negs

- 17kg x 8 (these were tastey)

*Alternate Incline DB Curls*

- 17kg x 8

- 17kg x 8 - Hammer curls

*Deads*

- 100kg x 7

- 100kg x 12 (Deads seem to have gone down for some reason)

Overall good workout got a lovely pump on the old arms


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Upload the video ya nancy :001_tt2:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay here's the video, it's not very good though!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Barker said:


> Okay here's the video, it's not very good though!


haha good man for postin it! Belt and straps you wuss?

If I'm honest form is OK but you're not attacking it getting it right to the chest every rep it looks abit heavy for ya...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Im pulling it to my stomach, i remeber watching Kai Green show someone how to do them before, pulling them to your chest wouldnt be much of row, would involve a lot more traps.

Looked at some other vids on youtube and my forms better than theirs so itll do for me :lol: wont up he weight though will practise on form.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Barker said:


> Im pulling it to my stomach, i remeber watching Kai Green show someone how to do them before, pulling them to your chest wouldnt be much of row, would involve a lot more traps.
> 
> Looked at some other vids on youtube and my forms better than theirs so itll do for me :lol: wont up he weight though will practise on form.


Yeah fair enough mate pulling to stomach is fine but you're not getting it right there on each rep from what I can see. No disrespect like just trying to give ya some constructive criticism


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah fair enough mate pulling to stomach is fine but you're not getting it right there on each rep from what I can see. No disrespect like just trying to give ya some constructive criticism


Oh yea of course mate and its appreciated, ill post it in the main forum see what others think


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

just founf this journal, good read so far, will be subbing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

BOR- very true - you need to get further up- lower the weight a little- personally I stand almost parallel with the floor- what grip are you using ?? - you can try over and underhand grips to work the muscles differently- lets hope this thjread is longer than Barker v GVT


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> BOR- very true - you need to get further up- lower the weight a little- personally I stand almost parallel with the floor- what grip are you using ?? - you can try over and underhand grips to work the muscles differently- lets hope this thjread is longer than Barker v GVT


Oh god i hated GVT it was horrible and did nothing for me! Im improving each workout on this though and im slowly getting my appetite back 

Re bor's: i use overhand grip, when i dropped the weight after the 100 the form was slightly better, but i believe theres a blurred line where you have to lift as much as possible, without compromising *too much* form. Will try to improve next time though.

I know i cant compare myself to the pros but a lot of their form is quite off, especially branch warren he bounces like mad on bench press.

Where you been anyway romper not seen you on here for a bit?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

post less - my opinion many of the best posters with the best knowledge have gone to another site - alot less milk dribble there


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> post less - my opinion many of the best posters with the best knowledge have gone to another site - alot less milk dribble there


I agree, vast majority of posts on here are becoming pointless banter or trolls


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

yes maily started by one person spilling all his life problems out on here and relentless threads about sweet fa- backed up by many as he is everyopnes brother a few W&ankers also who spout out advice but if you look at past posts they severely contradict each other maily full of sh*t


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Just weighed myself came in at 13st 13.someting, but ive had a shake so well call it 13st 12, need to seriously up the diet if i want to hit 14stone by next week!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

If your training well and not putting on weight then the main reason is your not eating enough


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> If your training well and not putting on weight then the main reason is your not eating enough


Aye i know as ive said in a couple other posts i keep missing meals, this is mainly due to being unemployed and laying in bed late so its hard to cram them all into one day

Back at work monday though so maybe see improvements


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I hear you there, being out of a routine shreds a decent appetite, and not in a good way plus you get sick of being around fkin dirty dishes all the time, at least I do.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah cant say im keen on the dirty dishes either haha.

We've just got a dog parents came back last night and brought him home with them thats why im awake at this time, was crying at like half 5 went down to find hed left me a mice turd in the middle of the kitchen floor haha.

12 week old parsons jack russel terrier, just tried to upload a pic but its not working.

Its probably worth mentioning my sleep isnt great earlier, zinc and magnesium are supposed to help sleep. Other night couldnt get to sleep till like 5 and have been sleeping lightly like waking up from the rain etc. Not good for when i start work as ill be in bed at 8 and up at 4 ideally


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah mate wait till your on your own, when I was on dbol I was doing about 4/5 sinkfulls a day, in the end I felt like doing a Greek wedding style plate throwdown or just buying paper party plates to eat from lol.

Same here bud, starting week after next. Can't wait tbh, nice to get out the house for the day. What you gunna be doing factory?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes mate fish factory, worked there before for about 5 weeks, on a crappy early shift now though they better put me where i was before as well i cant be ar5ed starting all over again

Thing is its only temporary so could get laid off at any point so cant rely on it to run a car etc. Also im not gonna get back to sleep so getting up and havig a shake, will have a nana nap before i go out later haha


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Can you get any discount fish mate? Usually the food factories do don't they?

The job situation for us "unskilled" is honking mate init, proper employers dream atm and likely to stay for a loooooong time. Thank **** there is a big coach company around here just got a massive new contract so starting as a driver week after next, good hours and pay and should be pretty perma so am looking at a car. Don't get me wrong not what I want to be doing for the rest of my life but the way the economy is frankly it was either that or a fast food restaurant. Would like to get into plant driving eventually.

Best off staying with rents, I'm looking for a houseshare now in the new year.

Nana nap lol, love it. Yeah same here on a right mad one later will kip before go out.

You training today?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> Can you get any discount fish mate? Usually the food factories do don't they?
> 
> The job situation for us "unskilled" is honking mate init, proper employers dream atm and likely to stay for a loooooong time. Thank **** there is a big coach company around here just got a massive new contract so starting as a driver week after next, good hours and pay and should be pretty perma so am looking at a car. Don't get me wrong not what I want to be doing for the rest of my life but the way the economy is frankly it was either that or a fast food restaurant. Would like to get into plant driving eventually.
> 
> ...


Erm yeah i think i can do not looked into it properly though.

And yeah a jobs a job these day cant really pick and choose too much

Nah not training today, weekends off and would never go out after a training sesh, last night out before christmas for me i reckon


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Decided to have a week off 

Been sleeping like absolute crap and started work again monday. 6-2 shift -_- . Put it off yesterday cause i only got 2 hours sleep then did an 8 hour shift. So said id do it today, had a couple of green teas but i can barely keep my eyes open.

So going to tackle things one by one, get a sleep routine sorted this week then try put my workouts in next week. Pretty depressed as of late that isnt helping either.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Chin up fella always gonna be tough when you're sleeping is all over the shop get a few decent nights kips and see if you feel up to a session at the weekend.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers mate, will try sort my sleeping pattern out this weekend. Every day this week ive come home and tried staying awake but im always fast off by about half 7 and thats even after a couple of coffees. Then i wake up at gone 10 and have to eat etc them dont get back to bed till gone 1.

Anyway worked out that when i nail my diet im getting just over 4k cals, but i very rarely nail it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Barker v GVT

Barker v ZMK

when do we get Barker V Barker ?? ;o0


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Well surprise surpriuse another journal gone to sh1t.

Im now 13 stone 7, and thats with trackies on, so im less then what i fvcking started at. Bench was down a rep last week and the leg session i dont even want to talk about.

Ah well i'll keep plodding on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

Barker V Barker ??

you have to overcome yourself before making progress !!! and plodding on will not get results will it ???


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Im sure plodding on as a pose to quitting will be more likely to give results

Wouldve been okay if i didnt start work but it messed it all up

Anyway deadlifted 140x5 for the first time yesterday

Zmk has ran out. For some reason i only seem to get the weird dreams once ive come off it. Not sure if id spend the money on it again, not noticeably better than zma.


----------

